# iMac mit 2 Festplatten?



## DaRealMC (19. Juni 2007)

Weiß einer von euch, ob man in den aktuellen 20" iMac 2 Festplatten einbauen kann?
Intern! Wie viele über USB/FireWire angeschlossen werden können, ist mir egal; ich brauche 2 interne SATA-Platten.

Danke


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (19. Juni 2007)

Nun ja, so genau weiß das wohl keiner, liegt vlt daran, dass man den iMac nur mit Spezialwerkzeug und Garantieverlust öffnen kann. 

Ich denke einfach mal, dass das nicht gehen wird. Ich glaub, dass nichtmal ein 2. s-ata anschluss verfügbar sein wird, da der imac ja nicht zum hardwareaustauschen geeignet ist.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Juni 2007)

DaRealMC hat gesagt.:


> Weiß einer von euch, ob man in den aktuellen 20" iMac 2 Festplatten einbauen kann?


Ist mir kein Fall bekannt. Apple selbst bietet ja mit einer Festplatte bis zu 750 GB an. Viel Platz hat man im iMac ja nicht gerade (sitze gerade an einem 20er). Ich mache den jetzt aber nicht extra auf ;-)
Die Frage solltest Du an einen offizielle Händler / Werkstatt in Deiner Nähe stellen.


----------



## Erpel (20. Juni 2007)

Schließe mich den andern an im Großen und Ganzen.

- Viel Geschick nötig
- Garantie auf jeden Fall verloren
- Anbindung sehr wahrscheinlich nur über ata möglich.

Wenn dus so unbedingt brauchst könnte es sein dass du damit irgendwie weiter kommst:
http://www.mcetech.com/optibay/

Ist zwar für Notebooks aber könnte vielleicht vom Formfaktor in einen iMac passen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Juni 2007)

Erpel hat gesagt.:


> - Viel Geschick nötig
> - Garantie auf jeden Fall verloren



Ich weise mal lieber darauf hin. Eine durch Apple autorisierte Werkstatt macht sowas auch, wenn möglich, recht günstig und man braucht selbst nicht Hand anzulegen oder seine Garantie zu verlieren.


----------

